# How do I tighten the tote?



## CTW (Sep 22, 2014)

I am very new to woodworking and I am trying to figure out how to tighten the tote on my Stanley Bailey smoothing plane. It is slightly loose but the screw holding it in appears tight. Any ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grind the end of the screw*

The screw is bottoming out before it snugs up on the wood. Just grind off a thread or two on the screw making it shorter, OR add a small spacer or washer under the head of the screw.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> The screw is bottoming out before it snugs up on the wood. Just grind off a thread or two on the screw making it shorter, OR add a small spacer or washer under the head of the screw.


This has almost always solved the problem for me.


----------



## CTW (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you. I will try the washer first - easier to undo if necessary.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

CTW said:


> Thank you. I will try the washer first - easier to undo if necessary.




I drill out a 10-32 nut. typical washers are to big and not thick enough. A nut is usually just right.


----------

